# Phrag. Jason Fischer 'Hot Vision' 4N



## tomkalina (Nov 20, 2020)

In bloom this morning in a sunny greenhouse, which causes the color to look a bit more water-mellonish than red.


----------



## terryros (Nov 20, 2020)

Tom, what were the parents?


----------



## e-spice (Nov 20, 2020)

That is a really fantastic Jason Fischer. I'm also curious about the parents.


----------



## monocotman (Nov 20, 2020)

Really nice.
My 4n is in bud. It’ll be interesting to compare.
David


----------



## cpmaniac (Nov 20, 2020)

Gorgeous - 'Hot Vision' is appropriate!


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Nov 20, 2020)

Super nice one Tom!!!


----------



## abax (Nov 20, 2020)

What a very crimson color! The white around the pouch is jewelry for this flower.


----------



## blondie (Nov 21, 2020)

Fantastic such intense colour


----------



## monocotman (Nov 21, 2020)

Tom,
what is the ns?
David


----------



## NYEric (Nov 21, 2020)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## lanthier (Nov 21, 2020)

Superb Tom! Love the Besseae hybrids


----------



## John M (Nov 22, 2020)

Wow!


----------



## ScientistKen (Nov 23, 2020)

Wow! Great color!


----------

